
Bill Gates says technology could 'accentuate' the gap between the rich and poor - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/14/bill-gates-defends-the-rise-of-the-robots.html
======
gepi79
Why care about the gap between rich and poor ?

What matters is to have a good life.

If necessary, parts of the limited land surface of Earth must be taken from
"rich" and given to the "poor" as humane space to live.

Eventually money will become useless as automation will end the "work for
money" paradigm.

~~~
vixen99
Which limited land surfaces you have in mind and who might do the taking?

